# Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten


----------



## TK-XXL (20. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Jetzt weiss ich auch wo die neue NV generation her kommt,darum hat das so lange gedauert .


Mhm aber mal im ernst,irgendwie interessant sowas zu lesen. Hoffe mal irgendwann kommt uns jemand besuchen mit viel neuer Technology und zeigt uns mal den richtigen weg und reisst nicht alles bei uns ab


----------



## Pumpi (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Wir sollten tief gefrorenes Ejakulat + eine Aufzuchtmaschine hin schicken. Mit etwas glück können uns die Ressourcen des Planeten gerade noch rechtzeitig retten.


----------



## mathal84 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wir sollten tief gefrorenes Ejakulat + eine Aufzuchtmaschine hin schicken. Mit etwas glück können uns die Ressourcen des Planeten gerade noch rechtzeitig retten.


 
damit wir dann die nächste Kugel kaputtwirtschaften? veto, bleiben wir auf dieser und minimieren wir damit den Schaden.


----------



## John-800 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Hier waren schon welche und sind schreiend abgehaun...


----------



## ka!Tee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



> damit wir dann die nächste Kugel kaputtwirtschaften? veto, bleiben wir auf dieser und minimieren wir damit den Schaden.


Sign. Ich denke mathal84 hat an der Stelle mehr recht als er selbst glaubt. Vermutlich ist unser derzeitiger Entwicklungsstand von einer höher oder besser gesagt besonneneren und reflektierter entwickelten Rasse aus gesehen erbärmlicher, als wir alle glauben. Was natürlich auch nicht anders sein kann, da wir ja nur unseren kennen und ihn für fortschrittlicher halten, als er in Wahrheit ist, auch wenn man darüber nur philosophieren kann. Allerdings ist denke ich jedem vernunftbegabten Menschen klar, dass wir uns tatsächlich in nur eine Richtung entwickeln - nämlich der durch wenige Menschen durchplanten Selbstzerstörung. Da wir leider noch nicht an dem Punkt sind, an dem wir unsere Existenz begreifen, und es leider die weniger Vernünftigen sind, die an dem festzuhalten versuchen was vergänglich ist, sei es unser Wertesystem, unser Geld oder unsere Körper, zuguter letzt aber -Macht- und -Kontrolle-, wird es sicherlich mehr als nur Glück und Erkenntnis brauchen, um das Ruder unseres Daseins nocheinmal herumzureißen. Es wird vermutlich noch einige Hochphasen geben, man denke an die vergangenen Hochkulturen. Allerdings ist der Zusammenbruch einer solchen glaube ich garnicht zu vermeiden. Die Frage ist, inwiefern danach etwas von unserer achso hochentwickelten Spezies übrig bleibt, und was jene dann aus den Fehlern vorangegangener Existenzen zu lernen vermag. Niemand kann mir sagen, unsere jetzige Weltordnung hielte ewig. 
Einen weiteren erdähnlichen Planeten zu finden, zu besetzen, und auszuquetschen wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau kann und wird zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt +/-1000Jahre schlicht und ergreifend genau das selbe selbstzerstörende Prozedere werden wie wir es bisher auch gehandhabt haben. Es wäre als würde man dem ohnehin schon verwöhnten Gör auch noch ein weiteres unverdientes Spielzeug in den Arsch blasen - verzeiht die Wortwahl, denke aber das bringt es auf den Punkt. Das verwöhnte Gör sollte vielleicht anfangen zu lernen, dass nicht -alle Bedürnisse- eines Jeden zu erfüllen ist (was allerdings schon weitergedacht wäre als die tatsächliche Situation hergibt), sondern dass das Verhältnis sich erst dann die Waage hält, wenn wir unter der Prämisse der Zufriedenheit aller Menschen jedem möglichst viele Bedürfnisse erfüllen können. Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich ist der perfekte Ansatz für unsere Schlaraffenland-Spezies. Dass das unseren technologischen Fortschritt zugunsten unseres geistigen einschränken -muss-, ist natürlich die grundlegende Voraussetzung. Aber wer schaltet in unserem Schlaraffenland zuerst seinen Computer aus und verhökert ihn zugunsten der Allgemeinheit, um mit dem Erlös 5000 Brote für Afrika zu backen um die verhungernden Kinder endlich wieder lachen zu sehen !? Wem gibt das denn überhaupt etwas? Wer kann es sich überhaupt ansatzweise vorstellen? Im Moment kommt mir nur ein Gedanke der vermutlich das meiste solcher Denkansätze zerstört..

..unser Spieltrieb. Das für eine kleine Runde Counterstrike auf der anderen Seite der Erdkugel kein Abendbrot aufm Tisch steht, den Zusammenhang stellt kaum jemand her, weil er "zu weit hergeholt ist". Zugegeben, dass demonstriert nur die Kausalität unserer Konsumgesellschaft und sicherlich ist die neuentwickelte Atomrakete Nordkoreas, die hoffentlich niemals gezündet wird (was ich pers. grinsend bezweifle), weitaus verantwortlicher für die Armut der meisten anderen, aber ob man nun in kleinem oder großen Stil auf die Existenz der anderen draufkotet, bestimmt ja eigentlich nur, wie schnell die menschliche Selbstzerstörung vonstatten gehen wird.

Ok, offengestanden hab ich diese blöden Planeten nur als Bühne für eine mir viel wichtigere Idee misbraucht, aber ich würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn ein paar darüber diskutieren würden. 

Töricht wäre ich, zählte ich mich nicht bedingungslos zu den Konsumidioten. Wäre also toll, gleich mit Ideen zu beginnen statt mit persönlichen Vorwürfen.

Danke mathal84 für den Ansatz, vielleicht willst du ja noch mehr dazu sagen, würde mich freuen!

Wünsche eine gute Nacht und besinnliche Tage, natürlich auch dem PCGH-Team - was wäre die morgentliche Kaffee-Kippe Combo ohne eure News dabei zu lesen 


Gruß,

Kai


----------



## El Sativa (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



ka!Tee schrieb:


> Sign.
> 
> "zwischen sign und gruß stand ein toller text, der hier die plattenkapazität ausreizen würde."
> 
> ...


 also wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe, hat der mensch zzt. ein zu verkorkstes ego, um die globalen probleme bzw. die probleme seiner existenz zu verstehen und ist dadurch unfähig dieses in die richtige richtung lenken zu können, da sein ego das erkennen der richtung verhindert.
wenn ich mit dieser einschätzung richtig liege, muss ich mal sagen, das der selbstversuch dieses bestätigt. ich sehe den menschen als solches wesen, lache und trete wieder ins fettnäpchen.


----------



## ArnoldClover (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Hallo, oder besser gesagt guten Morgen,
tolle News, ein Erdähnlicher Planet, entdeckt mit einem Fernglas ( im Verhältnis gesehen ).
1. ist das grundsätzlich cool, 2. behaupte ich das keine einzige Entdeckung über diese gigantischen unvorstellbaren Strecken auch nur im Ansatz richtig ist.
Wenn wir vor Ort wären, wäre es zu mindestens 95% anders, vielleicht würde es gerade mal stimmen das der Planet auch Rund ist, mehr nicht.
3. Können wir solange darüber quatschen das wir 11000 Jahre und mehr dafür bräuchten wie wir wollen, es dauert noch länger wenn wir nicht los fliegen, Fakt!
Bomben wir doch lieber für zich Milliarden noch den Iran weg, oder retten die Banken. Ich würd das noch heute abschalten und das selbe Geld in die Weltraumforschung stecken.
Mondstation statt ISS, Marsmission statt Griechenland. Hat alles viel viel viel mehr Vorteile für die Menschheit.
Und um nur kurz an das Thema von ka!Tee anzuecken, mein PC wurde sicher zu menschen unwürdigen Zuständen hergestellt. 
Aber wenn die Merkels und Obamas ( Sinnbildliche Beispiele!!! ) der Welt es wirklich wollten könnten 12 Milliarden Menschen Weltweit problemlos ernährt werden mit der Nahrung die wir heute herstellen.
Wer das nicht glaubt sollte dazu einfach mal ein wenig Zeit investieren und die Suchmaschinen bemühen.
Ich sage immer, Machen, nicht Quatschen!
Wir Quatschen zu viel über Dinge die wir machen sollten, und ich bin da selber nicht das beste Beispiel, dennoch.
Auf zu Pandora! 

mfg

Sven


----------



## Naumo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

wie kommt man 600 Millionen Lichtjahre in 11.600 Jahren weit??? oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden, dass nichts schneller ist als licht


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Naumo schrieb:


> wie kommt man 600 Millionen Lichtjahre in 11.600 Jahren weit??? oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden, dass nichts schneller ist als licht


 

"Lichtjahr" ist ja auch ein Längenmaß 

Ein Lichtjahr ist die Strecke, die das Licht in einem Jahr zurücklegt. Da das Licht in einer Sekunde 300 000 km zurücklegt, sind das im Jahr 9,46 Billionen (9 460 000 000 000) km, also ein Lichtjahr.

Find sowas aber voll interresant, das es vielleicht auch auf Kepler-22b menschliche lebensformen gibt, und die genauso mit einen Weltraumteleskop in unsere richtung schauen


----------



## Eroghor (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



ka!Tee schrieb:


> [hier stand ganz viel]



So wie das klingt kannst du es ja kaum gemeint haben. Auf technologischen Fortschritt zu verzichten um ein paar Leute durchzufüttern die nie gelernt haben auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen kann nicht die Lösung sein. Man muss diesen erstmal beibringen wie sie sich selber versorgen können. Dass man dafür auf etwas verzichtet um dort in Schulen etc. zu investieren wär natürlich wünschenswert. Wenn man sich aber anschaut zu welchem Erfolg die bisherigen Maßnahmen führen sollte man vielleicht ganzen Mühen aufgeben und die Ressourcen da hin stecken wo sie auch was nützen. Letztendlich ist es ja allein der Fortschritt der es uns ermöglicht auch in unfruchtbaren Gebieten Nahrung zu produzieren, bzw. die Versorgungsgüter aus anderen Gebieten schnell und effizient genug in die Regionen zu bringen wo sie benötigt werden, was bringen uns 5000 Brote wenn 4000 davon verschimmelt sind bevor sie ankommen?

Aber solange jeder sich selbst der nächste ist und die reichen unbedingt immer reichen werden müssen wird daraus natürlich nichts. Erst wenn die Technik so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass kein Mensch mehr arbeiten muss um zu überleben, erst dann wird in der Menschheit als ganzes der Gedanke ankommen, dass es wichtigeres gibt als den persönliche Besitz. Aber das ist roddenberrysche Utopie


----------



## Eiche (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Naumo schrieb:


> wie kommt man 600 Millionen Lichtjahre in 11.600 Jahren weit??? oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden, dass nichts schneller ist als licht


 nein haste richtig verstanden entweder hat sich da einer vertippt oder die nasa hat Technik stand verraten und selbst bei der zeit theoretischer maximal Geschwindigkeit würde die reise mehr als 600.000.000jahre dauern wobei dazu kommt wenn wir dort ankommen sind auf dem Planeten , im Vergleich zu dem Bild was wir von ihm kennen 1.200.000.000jahre vergangen


----------



## Willforce (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Noch viel weiter draußen im All sitzen unsere Erschaffer und steuern unsere lustige Weltparade so ähnlich wie in der Trumanshow.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



zeffer schrieb:


> nein haste richtig verstanden entweder hat sich da einer vertippt oder die nasa hat Technik stand verraten und selbst bei der zeit theoretischer maximal Geschwindigkeit würde die reise mehr als 600.000.000jahre dauern wobei dazu kommt wenn wir dort ankommen sind auf dem Planeten , im Vergleich zu dem Bild was wir von ihm kennen 1.200.000.000jahre vergangen




was auch nicht richtig ist


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Also Kepler 22B sollte man sich merken, er ist erdähnlich und "nuR" 600 Lichtjahre entfernt. Wer weiß, in ein paar hundert Jahren kann man da vielleicht vorbeischauen, weil die Technologie so vorangeschritten ist. Wird wahrscheinlich leide rnicht mehr meine Zeit werden.


----------



## Singler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



zeffer schrieb:


> nein haste richtig verstanden entweder hat sich da einer vertippt oder die nasa hat Technik stand verraten und selbst bei der zeit theoretischer maximal Geschwindigkeit würde die reise mehr als 600.000.000jahre dauern wobei dazu kommt wenn wir dort ankommen sind auf dem Planeten , im Vergleich zu dem Bild was wir von ihm kennen 1.200.000.000jahre vergangen





-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Also Kepler 22B sollte man sich merken, er ist  erdähnlich und "nuR" 600 Lichtjahre entfernt. Wer weiß, in ein paar  hundert Jahren kann man da vielleicht vorbeischauen, weil die  Technologie so vorangeschritten ist. Wird wahrscheinlich leide rnicht  mehr meine Zeit werden.


 

1. Es sind "nur" 600 Lichtjahre
2. Lichtjahre sind kein Zeit- sondern ein Längenmaß. Sprich: 600 Lichtjahre wären 5.676.438.283.458.000 Kilometer.
3. Ein Jahr hat ungefähr 8765 Stunden.
4. Wenn ein Gefährt also innerhalb von 11.600 Jahren ganze 5.676.438.283.458.000 Kilometer zurücklegen will, muss es 55.829.792 km/h schnell sein.
5. Licht kann innerhalb einer Stunde ca. 1.079.252.848 km zurücklegen

Wir erreichen 5% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit? Ich glaube nicht


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ihr vergesst dennoch alle das im Kosmos die Geschwindigkeit anders gemessen wird da es keinen Nullpunkt gibt. Die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit der Erde um die Sonne beträgt bereits 29,8 km/s... Die Abschussrichtung und der Zeitpunkt sind also entscheidend dabei mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man sich dem Planeten nähern könnte...

Daher wäre ich vorsichtig mit euren Rechnungen, die NASA befasst sich mit dem Thema Raumfahrt wohl ein wenig länger


----------



## Singler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst dennoch alle das im Kosmos die Geschwindigkeit anders gemessen wird da es keinen Nullpunkt gibt. Die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit der Erde um die Sonne beträgt bereits 29,8 km/s... Die Abschussrichtung und der Zeitpunkt sind also entscheidend dabei mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man sich dem Planeten nähern könnte...
> 
> Daher wäre ich vorsichtig mit euren Rechnungen, die NASA befasst sich mit dem Thema Raumfahrt wohl ein wenig länger



Die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit ist total uninteressant in diesen Dimensionen.

Nehmen wir an, das Licht, dass die Sonne vom Kepler ausstrahlt, braucht genau (!) in dieser Minute 600 Jahre (da ja Lichtgeschwindigkeit und so). In einem halben Jahr wären wir beim Stand der Erde am weitesten von Keplers Sonne entfernt. Ein Unterschied von... 16 Minuten.

Und die Zahlen, die ich als Basis genommen habe, sind die Zahlen, die das Licht im materielosem Raum zurücklegt (ergo Maximalwerte). Und die 11600 Jahre sind sicherlich auch "Luftlinie"... man darf also sicherlich noch etliche Jahrzehnte dazurechnen, um nicht durch Planeten, Sonnen oder so zu gondeln. Und irgendwo anhalten und tanken ist auch nicht mit drin.


----------



## Eiche (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Singler schrieb:


> 1. Es sind "nur" 600 Lichtjahre
> 2. Lichtjahre sind kein Zeit- sondern ein Längenmaß. Sprich: 600 Lichtjahre wären 5.676.438.283.458.000 Kilometer.
> 3. Ein Jahr hat ungefähr 8765 Stunden.
> 4. Wenn ein Gefährt also innerhalb von 11.600 Jahren ganze 5.676.438.283.458.000 Kilometer zurücklegen will, muss es 55.829.792 km/h schnell sein.
> ...


 ich meine auch 600mio gelesen zu haben kommisch naja so macht es mehr sinn, ist aber immer noch sehr weit


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

600 Mio  Lichtjahre entfernt; - das wäre weit ausserhalb unserer Galaxis. Andromeda ist "nur"   2,4 Mio LJ entfernt.


----------



## Eiche (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Singler schrieb:


> Die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit ist total uninteressant in diesen Dimensionen.
> 
> Nehmen wir an, das Licht, dass die Sonne vom Kepler ausstrahlt, braucht genau (!) in dieser Minute 600 Jahre (da ja Lichtgeschwindigkeit und so). In einem halben Jahr wären wir beim Stand der Erde am weitesten von Keplers Sonne entfernt. Ein Unterschied von... 16 Minuten.
> 
> Und die Zahlen, die ich als Basis genommen habe, sind die Zahlen, die das Licht im materielosem Raum zurücklegt (ergo Maximalwerte). Und die 11600 Jahre sind sicherlich auch "Luftlinie"... man darf also sicherlich noch etliche Jahrzehnte dazurechnen, um nicht durch Planeten, Sonnen oder so zu gondeln. Und irgendwo anhalten und tanken ist auch nicht mit drin.


 haste schon mal was davon gehört ich weiß nur den richtigen Namen nicht mehr "spin-by" oder so
Edit: rotationsbeschleunigung? aufjedefall wird das opjekt das zu beschleunigen gilt in die Umlaufbahn eines Planet ohne Atmosphäre geworfen um es mithilfe der Gravitation zu beschleunigen da aber die dabei aufgenommen kinetische Energie so groß wir verlässt diese nach ca3/4 Umdrehung wieder  mit höherer Geschwindigkeit es gibt da ein ganz berümten desen name mir nicht einfällt da wurde es 3mal in folge geschafft das Ding arbeitet auch jetzt noch


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ja seh ich auch so wie "Singler", die 11600 jahre würde wir brauchen bei einen absoluten vakuum ohne hinternisse!

Wenn man mal überlegt wie weit das ist, selbst wenn wir mit lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnten würden wir 600 Jahre brauchen bis zu Kepler22b


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich meine auch 600mio gelesen zu haben kommisch naja so macht es mehr sinn, ist aber immer noch sehr weit


 
Ne er hat schon recht, kepler ist nicht 600 mio LJ entfernt sondern ca 600 LJ zum Stern Kepler 22 um den der Planet Kepler 22b kreist... Ich will auch nicht behaupten das 11600 jahre eine korrekte Angabe sind, aber ich denke schon das zum errechnen der absoluten Reisezeit nicht die Geschwindigkeitsangabe einer Saturn 5 als vergleich genommen werden sollte... Zumal es technisch möglich ist unterwegs die Geschwindigkeit immer weiter zu steigern. z.B. durch Ausnutzung der Gravitation größerer Himmelskörper...

Aber jetzt interessiert mich schon wie der Redakteur auf 11600 Jahre gekommen sein will ^^


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

11600 Jahre würden hier auf der Erde vergehen, wenn das Raumschiff ab Start mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen würde und auch keine "Bremsphase" hätte. 
An Bord des Schiffes würde aufgrund der relativistischen Zeitverzerrung erheblich weniger Zeit vergehen.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> 11600 Jahre würden hier auf der Erde vergehen, wenn das Raumschiff ab Start mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen würde und auch keine "Bremsphase" hätte.
> An Bord des Schiffes würde aufgrund der relativistischen Zeitverzerrung erheblich weniger Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> 11600 Jahre würden hier auf der Erde vergehen, wenn das Raumschiff ab Start mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen würde und auch keine "Bremsphase" hätte.
> An Bord des Schiffes würde aufgrund der relativistischen Zeitverzerrung erheblich weniger Zeit vergehen.


 

neeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Hab mich vertan; - 600 Jahre würden in so einem Idealfall auf der Erde ´rumgehen.


----------



## Eiche (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



zeffer schrieb:


> haste schon mal was davon gehört ich weiß nur den richtigen Namen nicht mehr "spin-by" oder so
> Edit: rotationsbeschleunigung? aufjedefall wird das opjekt das zu beschleunigen gilt in die Umlaufbahn eines Planet ohne Atmosphäre geworfen um es mithilfe der Gravitation zu beschleunigen da aber die dabei aufgenommen kinetische Energie so groß wir verlässt diese nach ca3/4 Umdrehung wieder  mit höherer Geschwindigkeit es gibt da ein ganz berümten desen name mir nicht einfällt da wurde es 3mal in folge geschafft das Ding arbeitet auch jetzt noch


 voyager_1 hießt sie aber das mit 3/4 stimmt nicht damit wurden Dammaals 60800km/h erreicht und seit 1977 ca 17,5 Milliarden Kilometer zurückgelegt ich kann da alles nicht nachrechnen 


NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> So, - warum denn nicht?


du must es dir wie 2 Zeitstränge vorstellen 1.Raumschiff 2.nicht Raumschiff darum  stimmt deine aussage nicht so ganz


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hab mich vertan; - 600 Jahre würden in so einem Idealfall auf der Erde ´rumgehen.


 
Genau ca.


----------



## Singler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> 11600 Jahre würden hier auf der Erde vergehen, wenn das Raumschiff ab Start mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen würde und auch keine "Bremsphase" hätte.
> An Bord des Schiffes würde aufgrund der relativistischen Zeitverzerrung erheblich weniger Zeit vergehen.


 
jein. Das Schiff braucht 11600 Jahre. Was auf der Erde an Zeit vergeht, interessiert da nicht.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Das mit den 2 Zeitsträngen ist mir klar; - die Zahl 11600 war falsch; ich hab´s ja jetzt auch editiert.


> jein. Das Schiff braucht 11600 Jahre. Was auf der Erde an Zeit vergeht, interessiert da nicht.


Doch, das tut es. Denn spätestens sobald die Leutchen so einer Expedition auf dem Zielplaneten gelandet sind befinden die sich wieder in "unserer" relativen Zeitebene, wie der auf der Erde. Subjektiv bzw. relativ ist für die Expedition aber ergeblich weniger Zeit vergangen.


----------



## Gowron (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Pat666 schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeee


 
Nur noch wenige Wissenschaftler glauben das das so ist !!!!! Einstein glaubte das ....

Soweit ich weis ist die Aussage , das nichts schneller als das Licht ist schon wieder revidiert wurde . Neutrinos sind angeblich noch schneller ...

Siehe hier : Neutrinos schneller als das Licht: Physiker rätseln über rasende Teilchen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft

Und mal nebenbei , wer sagt , das wir LG nicht erreichen könnten ? 

Die Frage ist doch :
- welche Energie bräuchte man um so eine Kraft zu entwickeln . 
- wie kann man sie kontrollieren 
- welche Materialien sind "stabil" genug um der gewaltigen Kraft zu widerstehen ??

Eines ist sicher : Wir Menschen sind noch ganz am Anfang . Wir haben -wenn überhaupt- nur den Mond betreten . Mars soll nun bald folgen .
Wir sind Quasi Neandertaler , die gerade das Feuer entdeckt haben . Aber nachdem es von der Kutsche bis zum E-Auto "nur" etwa 100 Jahre 
gedauert hat , denk ich das es durchaus im bereich den Möglichen ist ,das wir andere Planeten in 150 ?- 200? Jahren erreichen ...

Meine Urenkel werden es erleben  !


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Nur noch wenige Wissenschaftler glauben das das so ist !!!!! Einstein glaubte das ....
> 
> Soweit ich weis ist die Aussage , das nichts schneller als das Licht ist schon wieder revidiert wurde . Neutrinos sind angeblich noch schneller ...
> 
> ...


 

mein "neeeeeee" war auf was anderes bezogen, und das wir irgendwann mal mit lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen können bezweifel ich garnicht. aber das wäre dann immer noch zu langsam!


----------



## Eiche (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Nur noch wenige Wissenschaftler glauben das das so ist !!!!! Einstein glaubte das ....
> 
> Soweit ich weis ist die Aussage , das nichts schneller als das Licht ist schon wieder revidiert wurde . Neutrinos sind angeblich noch schneller ...
> 
> ...


 zu den erst elektro-kutschen waren es ca 400jahre zu den autos ca 410 jahre in serie das war 1899 in new york die "taxis" ca 100 waren damals unterwegs


----------



## Singler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jex4LJHD3I8





Gowron schrieb:


> Meine Urenkel werden es erleben  !



Eine Generation sind ca. 25 Jahre.

Das heisst, deine Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel wären dabei.


----------



## Gowron (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



zeffer schrieb:


> zu den erst elektro-kutschen waren es ca 400jahre zu den autos ca 410 jahre in serie das war 1899 in new york die "taxis" ca 100 waren damals unterwegs



Ich hab das falsch beschrieben . Ich meinte auch Daimlers Motorkutsche !!! lol
Wobei davor noch die Dampfwagen waren . 
Also : Wenn wir dann eben die 400 Jahre nehmen ist das absolut ok und zeigt nur noch deutlicher , wie schnell die Technik von der "PFERDE" - Kutsche / einem Segelwagen / Dampfwagen - MB Motorkutsche bis hin zum E-Wagen dauert ... 

Wollen wir mal keine Ebsen zähle JEDER weis was gemeint war


----------



## Gowron (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Singler schrieb:


> Eine Generation sind ca. 25 Jahre.
> 
> Das heisst, deine Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel wären dabei.


 
Ich merk schon , wieder mal n Hellseher hier . Woran machst Du deine 23 (Ur.) x ca. 25 Jahre fest ??


----------



## Pat666 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Ich merk schon , wieder mal n Hellseher hier . Woran machst Du deine 23 (Ur.) x ca. 25 Jahre fest ??




sind nur 22 (Ur.)


----------



## Singler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Ich merk schon , wieder mal n Hellseher hier . Woran machst Du deine 23 (Ur.) x ca. 25 Jahre fest ??



Wieso 23 Urs? Na... wenn du da nicht selber draufkommst, ists peinlich ... aber ich will mal nicht so sein. Erstens sinds 22, dann ist der eigene Sohn/die Tochter offensichtlich kein Enkel und der letzte Enkel ist die letzte Generation und demzufolge selber kein "Ur". Also 24-1-1. Ganz einfach. Und wieso 25 Jahre? Weil das laut Wiki das durchschnittliche Alter ist, in dem eine Frau hierzulande das erste Kind bekommt und damit die nächste Generation einläutet. 

Wie lebt es sich eigentlich so, wenn man andere für sich denken lässt, hmm?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt vergessen, dass es möglich ist ein sich selbst erhaltendes Raumschiff zu bauen, wo so viele Leute leben können, sodass einfach die nächste Generation auf dem Raumschiff die nächsten Planeten besuchen kann. 

Sozusagen ein mobiler expeditionsplanet


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Das wäre ein sogenanntes "Generationenraumschiff", - ein klassisches Thema in der Science Fiction.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Dezember 2011)

Und völlig realistisch.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ja, denke ich auch; - da ja so eine Expedition mindestens einige Jahrzehnte (nach relativer Bordzeit) unterwegs wäre.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Dezember 2011)

Es müsste so ziemlich alles durchgeplant werden und es müssten auch um die 100 Leute sein, die alle ihre Aufgabe haben. Und natürlich auch Rückreise, die vom Schiff berechnet werden muss. Sowieso müsste das Schiff wahnsinnig ausgereift sein und der mannschaft helfen zu können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Nur noch wenige Wissenschaftler glauben das das so ist !!!!! Einstein glaubte das ....



Die meisten glauben, dass das so ist, nur weniger Verschwörer denken was anderes.



Gowron schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis ist die Aussage , das nichts schneller als das Licht ist schon wieder revidiert wurde . Neutrinos sind angeblich noch schneller ...
> 
> Siehe hier : Neutrinos schneller als das Licht: Physiker rätseln über rasende Teilchen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft



Tja, das ist leider weder bestätigt, noch wiederholt worden noch sonst irgendwas, kann also einfach nur ein Messfehler sein.
Neutrinos haben ja eine Masse, mit steigender Geschwindigkeit steigt auch die Masse. Sie wird so groß, dass das Teilchen immer schwerer und schwerer wird. Das Teilchen würden zum schwarzen Loch werden, wenn es Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht.



Gowron schrieb:


> Und mal nebenbei , wer sagt , das wir LG nicht erreichen könnten ?



Die Wissenschaft? 



Gowron schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch :
> - welche Energie bräuchte man um so eine Kraft zu entwickeln .
> - wie kann man sie kontrollieren
> - welche Materialien sind "stabil" genug um der gewaltigen Kraft zu widerstehen ??


 
Die Frage ist eher, woher soll die Energie kommen? Bisher haben nur chemische Antriebe genug Leistung, der Ionenantrieb ist sehr leistungsarm.


----------



## belle (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige Dokus gesehen (Namen nicht mehr bekannt), da wurde gesagt, dass sich das Universum am Anfang schneller als Licht ausdehnte. Das würde erklären, warum wir mit Teleskopen soweit in die Vergangenheit sehen können (ca. 13 Milliarden Jahre).
Im Übrigen verhindert ja die dunkle Energie, dass sich das Universum nach dem Big Bang durch die Gravitation der Galaxien wieder zusammenzieht. Theoretisch müsste nach dieser "Explosion" ein Endpunkt erreicht werden, indem Gravitation zwischen den Sternen und die Ausdehnung des Universums im Gleichgewicht sind. Von da an müsste sich wieder langsam alles an den Ursprungsort konzentrieren (Anziehungskraft zwischen den Sternen). Die dunkle Energie wirkt dem aber anscheinend entgegen und zieht das Universum immer weiter auseinander. Es könnte Probleme geben, wenn das zu schnell geschieht.
Die Galaxien sind nach dem Big Bang übrigens dort entstanden, wo sich anfangs minimalste Temperaturunterschiede herausbildeten.
Es wird Zeit, dass wir Menschen das Sternsystem Gliese 581 erobern, das ist auch sehr vielversprechend, außer es ist schon besetzt.
Ich bin übrigens Protestant und denke, dass es trotz aller Thesen nie einen Beweis gegen die Existenz von Gott gegeben hat und Astronomie ein sehr interessantes Thema ist. 

So, das musste jetzt mal raus. 

@ mathal84
Ich bin für eine Ausbreitung der Menschheit ins Weltall auf andere Planeten und (bewohnbare) Monde mit Atmosphäre. Das Universum ist schließlich sehr (  ) groß und die üblichen Probleme der Menschheit (gnadenloser Umgang mit Ressourcen) treten ja größtenteils nur bei einer Überbevölkerung an einem Ort auf.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, woher soll die Energie kommen? Bisher haben nur chemische Antriebe genug Leistung, der Ionenantrieb ist sehr leistungsarm.



Nuklearer Pulsantrieb

Trotzdem ist das natürlich alles teuer.
Es ist durchaus möglich dass wir zu einem Zeitpunkt an dem wir genug Energie aufbringen können um zu einem anderen Planetensystem zu fliegen bereits so weit entwickelt sein müssen dass wir nicht mehr auf das Leben auf einem Planeten gebunden sind (also z.b. auch aus Material in unserem Sonnensystem gebaute Habitate alles produzieren was wir zum Leben brauchen).
Der Aufbruch zu einem anderen System wäre dann nur aus Wissensdrang sinnvoll. Und je nachdem wie teuer sowas dann noch ist ist auch dann vielleicht nicht einfach die einfachen Menschen von der "Notwendigkeit" davon zu überzeugen.


----------



## Sixxer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



ka!Tee schrieb:


> aber ich würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn ein paar darüber diskutieren würden


Ok. Ich bin dabei. Mach einen Thread auf. Du hast da in meinen Augen was richtig Gutes angestoßen. So was gehört weiterdiskutiert.
Hier mal ein Link wie wir uns in Zukunft gegenseitig kaputtmachen. Ich Habe die gesamte Doku in der ZDF Mediathek gesehen. Machtfaktor Erde - ein Überblick - Dokumentation - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



belle schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige Dokus gesehen (Namen nicht mehr bekannt), da wurde gesagt, dass sich das Universum am Anfang schneller als Licht ausdehnte. Das würde erklären, warum wir mit Teleskopen soweit in die Vergangenheit sehen können (ca. 13 Milliarden Jahre).


 
Woher hast du diese Information?
Schneller als Licht ausbreiten geht nicht. Das Licht ist die Grenze für die uns bekannte Geschwindigkeit, würde sich der Raum schneller ausbreiten als Licht, gäbe es keine informelle Verbindung zum Rest des Universum, ein klarer Bruch mit naturwissenschaftlichen Fakten.



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Nuklearer Pulsantrieb
> 
> Trotzdem ist das natürlich alles teuer.


 
Das Prinzip kenne ich, ist aber noch Stand des Wissens nicht umsetzbar.
Du müsstest Unmengen an Schutzmaßnahmen bauen um die Besatzung zu schützen, dann der elektromagnetische Impuls, der dabei entsteht.
Der Ionenantrieb hat den Vorteil, dass man nach heutigem Stand weiter fliegen kann als mit chemischen Antrieben, nur dauert das halt alles länger.
So oder so wird weiterhin das Beschleunigen durch Gravitation genutzt werden, kein Raumschiff könnte mit vertretbaren Mitteln direkt zum Neptun fliegen, es werden immer Sprünge sein, von Planet zu Planet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ich habe mir gerade Live den Start der Sojus angesehen , das sowas nicht mehr im TV gezeigt wir verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

@ quantenslipstream:

1. Der Raum kann sich schneller als das Licht ausdehnen, das hat er in der Inflationären Phase gemacht und macht er auch heutzutage (man muss nur weit genug von uns weg gehen: näherungsweise soweit bis die Hubblekonstante*Distanz>c wird ; stimmt aufgrund der zeitlichen Entwicklung der Hubble"konstante" nicht ganz).
Die Geschwindigkeitsgrenze gilt nur für Energie-/Informationsbehaftete Ausbreitungen (das hab ich übrigens erst vor kurzem mal geschrieben; ich glaube auch als Antwort auf einen deiner Posts).

2. Um zu weit entfernten Systemen zu fliegen, werden Vorbeiflüge an Planeten nur unwesentlich zur Geschwindigkeit beitragen können (man kann ja nicht beliebig nahe oder oft an Planeten vorbeifliegen).
Soweit ich weiß ist der nukleare Pulsantrieb der am besten erforschte Antrieb für interstellare Reisen (was natürlich nicht viel heißt). Ein starkes Strahlungsschild braucht man dafür sowieso (die kosmische Strahlung die uns außerhalb der schützenden Zone unserer Sonne erreicht ist ziemlich übel), deshalb kann man dann auch den Antrieb verwenden (als Schild würde sich z.b. Eis eignen; natürlich ist extrem viel davon nötig; das macht das Vorhaben auch so teuer).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ich bezweifel, dass sich Raum schneller ausbreiten kann als das Licht.
Gravitationswellen sind jedenfalls nicht schneller als das Licht, doch gerade die zeugen ja von einer Veränderung der Raumzeit, laut deiner Logik müsste sie aber schneller als das Licht sein, sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Was bitte schön haben Gravitationswellen mit der Ausbreitung des Raums zu tun?

Der Raum kann sich definitiv schneller als Licht ausdehnen. Das lernt man in jeder Kosmologie-Vorlesung (und ich hab das auch bei einem meiner letzten "Praktikumsversuche" gebraucht).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Gravitationswellen beruhen auf eine Veränderung der Raumzeit.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ja und weiter?

Mein Problem ist dass ich mich damit eben auch nicht so wahnsinnig gut auskenne, um dir genau zu sagen wo dein Denkfehler ist. "Naiv" würde ich vermuten dass Gravitationswellen ein "Medium" brauchen (den Raum), diesen dabei aber verändern. Der Raum selbst dehnt sich aber ja nicht durch Gravitationswellen aus, kann das also auch schneller tun (mit Gravitationswellen lassen sich theoretisch auch Informationen übertragen, deshalb ist da eine Geschwindigkeitsgrenze von c nötig damit´s keine Probleme mit der Kausalität gibt).

Gravitationswellen gibt's übrigens nur in einem Raum der Materie enthält. Eine Raumausdehnung ist auch völlig ohne Materie möglich.

Dass sich der Raum aber schneller als das Licht ausdehnen kann ist ein nachgewießener Fakt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Überli...eschwindigkeit_bei_der_Expansion_der_Raumzeit


----------



## Heady978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Dass sich der Raum aber schneller als das Licht ausdehnen kann ist ein nachgewießener Fakt.
> Überlichtgeschwindigkeit



Hättest du den Absatz mal wirklich zu Ende gelesen, hättest du vielleicht bemerkt, dass darin steht, dass genau das nicht geht. Gründe für das überlichtschnelle Bewegen sind, dass sich die Objekte voneinander weg bewegen. Sprich: Bewegt sich der eine mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in die eine Richtung und der andere mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, so bewegen sich die Objekte mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit voneinander weg. Genau das bewirkt dann eine enorme Rotverschiebung, die Geschwindigkeiten höher als Lichtgeschwindigkeit suggerieren, was aber nicht so ist. Also absolut kein Fakt.

Es gibt zwar einige Hinweise drauf, dass da doch was mit mehr als Lichtgeschwindigkeit gehen könnte, dabei stünde aber meist allerhöchstens eine Informationsübertragung im Bereich des Möglichen und keinesfalls die Bewegung von physikalischen Objekten.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Ich hab das natürlich zu Ende gelesen, aber wenn mich jemand fragt wie schnell sich eine Galaxie von uns entfernt die sehr weit weg ist kann ich ihm entdweder sagen:
- dafür ist keine Geschwindigkeit definiert
oder ich sage
- die Geschwindigkeit ist größer als c (in dem Fall interpretiere ich die Abstandsänderung eben als Geschwindigkeit)

Wenn jemand also die Aussage tätigt dass sich der Raum mit einer Geschwindigkeit kleiner c bewegen muss, dann nutze ich als Antwort dafür natürlich die Geschwindigkeitsinterpretation (sonst kann ich der Raumexpansion garkeine Geschwindigkeit zuweisen; auch so kann ich das natürlich nur für 2 Objekte in diesem Raum machen).

Ich kann übrigens auch sagen dass auch meine Dozenten den Begriff Geschwindigkeit in dieser saloppen Form benutzen.

€: Deine Aussage bzgl. der Rotverschiebung und den 2 Galaxien die sich jeweils mit c von einem gedachten Mittelpunkt entfernen ist so übrigens auch nicht richtig. Wenn die "Geschwindigkeit" aufgrund der Expansion des Raumes zwischen der Galaxie und dem Mittelpunkt zustande gekommen ist, wird das Licht die andere Galaxie eben nie erreichen (da sich der Raum zwischen ihnen eben mit einer Abstandsänderung/Zeit größer c ausdehnt). Auch hierzu wieder ein Wikipedia-Artikel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beobachtbares_Universum (die englischsprachige Variante scheint auf den ersten Blick deutlich besser)
€2: hier steht das etwas besser http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hubble_volume


----------



## Heady978 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Nur weil Dozenten möglicherweise nicht immer ganz korrekt mit Begrifflichkeiten umgehen, ist das noch lange kein Grund, das als Vorbild zu nehmen. Geschwindigkeit ist letztendlich schon beides - einmal die Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich ein Objekt im Raum bewegt und einmal die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich zwei Objekte relativ zueinander bewegen. Das sind aber zwei völlig verschieden Sachen, die für Einstein schon Grundlage waren.

Wenn man das mal auf alltägliches bezieht kommt man wieder zu solchen Beispielen wie 2 Autos, die in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fahren. Jedes Auto fährt 50km/h, trotzdem bewegt sich für die Fahrer das andere Auto mit 100km/h von ihm weg. Nach deinem ehr philosphischen Ansatz hieße das dann, die Geschwindigkeit zwischen den Autos ist nicht definiert, oder aber einer fährt mehr als 50km/h.

Zurück zum Raum, dem kann man keine Geschwindigkeit zuweisen, das tut man auch nicht, sondern der Ausdehnung des Raums, sprich wie schnell sich die Grenzen des Raumes bewegen und damit den Raum erweitern oder verkleinern. An dieser Stelle könnte man nun ansetzen, denn wir können ca. 13,6 Mrd Lichtjahre weit in das Universum schauen und das ist somit unser informeller Horizont. Aufgrund der bekannten Eigenschaften des Lichts und anderer elektromagnetischer Strahlung wissen wir, dass dieses Licht, was wir ja einfangen vor 13,6 Mrd Jahren hier direkt vor unserer Nase war, weils sich seit dem mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bis dort an den Horizont ausgebreitet hat.(mal sehr vereinfacht erklärt) Wir haben also eine Kugel mit einem Radius von 13,6 Mrd Lichtjahren, die vor 13,6 Mrd Jahren aus genau einem Mittelpunkt kam. Das und einige andere Indizien legen die Theorie vom Urknall nahe, aber bewiesen ist das damit natürlich nicht. Ob und was dahinter ist, können wir mit den uns bekannten technischen Möglichkeiten nicht sagen.

Damit kommt man auch zurück zu den Planeten, diese sind mit 600Lj natürlich sehr nahe, aber dennoch unerreichbar mit den besagten Erkenntnissen. Da die benötigte Energie nicht linear sondern im Quadrat mit der Geschwindigkeit steigt, kommt man auf utopische Energiemengen, die benötigt werden, um ein winziges Objekt auch nur annähernd auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. 
Ums mal zu verdeutlichen. Wenn man ein Raumschiff mit nur einer Tonne, also 1000kg Masse auf 75% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (225.000 km/s) beschleunigen würde, müsste man mindestens 50.625 PJ (PetaJoule) aufbringen und das ist noch nach der Basisformel der kinetischen Energie, also E = 0,5 x m x v² ohne Reibung und ohne die zusätzlichen Betrachtungen durch die Relativitätstheorie. Zum Vergleich: Der jährliche Energieverbrauch in Deutschland lag in den letzten Jahren bei etwa 14.000 PJ mit allem was wir so für die Energiegewinnung nutzen. Energieverbrauch

Dass man solche Strecken mal überwindet würde ich nicht ausschließen, aber ich glaube persönlich, dass man dafür ehr andere Wege finden muss.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Warpantrieb erfinden und schon können wir einen Ausflug zu diesen Planeten machen.


----------



## g-13mrnice (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Warpantrieb erfinden und schon können wir einen Ausflug zu diesen Planeten machen.



Erst einmal die kalte Fusion, da scheint die Menschheit schon recht weit geforscht zu haben. Sind die Energieprobleme erst einmal gelöst ist es bis zum Warpantrieb nur noch ein Katzensprung  

Btw, ich finde ja die Besiedlung des Mars sollte mit einer fetten Outdoorlan dort steigen


----------



## Wincenty (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Wann kommt eine NVidia Kopernikus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Ja und weiter?
> 
> Mein Problem ist dass ich mich damit eben auch nicht so wahnsinnig gut auskenne, um dir genau zu sagen wo dein Denkfehler ist. "


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da einen Denkfehler habe, ich denke, den hast du. 
Würde sich der Raum schneller ausbreiten als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, würde es Raum ohne Materie geben, also müsste man von der Erde aus Räume entdecken können, die völlig frei von Materie sind. Gibts aber nicht, wurde noch nie gesehen.
Die Rotverschiebung hat ja was mit relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten zu tun. Dehnt sich der Raum also so schnell aus, müsste es Rotverschiebungen geben, die deutlich über dem sind, was bisher beobachtet wurde. Gibts aber auch nicht.



Heady978 schrieb:


> Ums mal zu verdeutlichen. Wenn man ein Raumschiff mit nur einer Tonne, also 1000kg Masse auf 75% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (225.000 km/s) beschleunigen würde, müsste man mindestens 50.625 PJ (PetaJoule) aufbringen und das ist noch nach der Basisformel der kinetischen Energie, also E = 0,5 x m x v² ohne Reibung und ohne die zusätzlichen Betrachtungen durch die Relativitätstheorie.



Wenn du dich aber der Lichtgeschwindigkeit näherst, kommst du nicht drumherum auch die relativistischen Auswirkungen mit einzuplanen.
Du brauchst also immer mehr Energie, mehr als nach der klassischen Physik gedacht, bis die Kurve irgendwo so steil nach oben geht, dass du mehr Energie brauchst als es im Universum gibt.


----------



## belle (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Information?
> Schneller als Licht ausbreiten geht nicht. Das Licht ist die Grenze für die uns bekannte Geschwindigkeit, würde sich der Raum schneller ausbreiten als Licht, gäbe es keine informelle Verbindung zum Rest des Universum, ein klarer Bruch mit naturwissenschaftlichen Fakten.


 
Ich kann mich an den Namen der Dokumentation nicht mehr erinnern, aber in der Theorie war das so wie hier beschrieben. Ich dachte er hätte in der Sendung etwas damit zu tun gehabt.
Wie gesagt war das nur am Anfang der Fall, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung für wie lange (wohl nur 'ne Sekunde). 
Ich meine es ging um die Zeit, als gerade mal ein paar Elektronen existierten und sonst nichts weiter.


----------



## Sirius3100 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da einen Denkfehler habe, ich denke, den hast du.
> Würde sich der Raum schneller ausbreiten als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, würde es Raum ohne Materie geben, also müsste man von der Erde aus Räume entdecken können, die völlig frei von Materie sind. Gibts aber nicht, wurde noch nie gesehen.
> Die Rotverschiebung hat ja was mit relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten zu tun. Dehnt sich der Raum also so schnell aus, müsste es Rotverschiebungen geben, die deutlich über dem sind, was bisher beobachtet wurde. Gibts aber auch nicht.



Ok das wird jetzt hier mein letzter Post in die Richtung (Kosmologie ist der Bereich der mich in der Astrophysik so ziemlich am wenigsten interessiert deshalb bin ich da nicht so drin), aber:
Je weiter wir von hier weggehen desto schneller entfernen sich Objekte im Raum von uns. Wenn wir an einen Punkt kommen an dem sich die Objekte schneller von uns entfernen als c können wir die niemals sehen (vereinfacht ausgedrückt; dafür hab ich vorhin die Links zur Hubble-Späre gepostet).

Die Rotverschiebung um die es hier geht kommt eben auch nicht durch eine Geschwindigkeit (so wie das beim Dopplereffekt ist) sondern durch die Raumausdehnung. Wenn sich der Raum dehnt, verlängert sich natürlich auch die Wellenlänge des Lichts darin. Lokal wird dabei auch niemals die Lichtgeschwindigkeit überschritten.
Es kann eben nur sein dass sich der Abstand zwischen der Quelle des Photons und uns schneller als mit c ändert (das hab ich vorhin vereinfacht Geschwindigkeit genannt), dann wird und das Photon niemals erreichen (außer der Raum "entscheidet" sich, sich plötzlich langsamer auszudehnen, wegen der "dunklen Energie" wird das aber nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand nicht passieren).

So aber jetzt lass ich das mit der Kosmologie wie gesagt.


Was bei dem System hier das eigentlich wirklich interessante ist, ist dass sich kleine mit großen Planeten abwechseln. Die üblichen Planetenentstehungsmodelle liefern solche Systeme im Moment wohl nicht.
Da wird die Entdeckung also sicher Auswirkungen haben.

Ich hoffe dass wenn Anfang nächstes Jahr HARPS North im Betrieb ist die Verifizierung der Keplerkandidaten endlich mal schneller geht. Im Moment hat Kepler ja über 2000 Kandidaten (der Zähler auf der offiziellen Seite ist noch nicht aktualisiert, also nicht wundern dass da ´ne andere Zahl steht), bestätigt wurden aber erst ein paar dutzend.
Unter den Kandidaten sind durchaus einige interessante Systeme.
€: sehe gerade dass der Zähler auf der offiziellen Seite jetzt doch richtig ist, muss irgendwann in den letzten Tagen aktualisiert worden sein


----------



## Sixxer (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Soviel zum Thema Geschwindigkeit der Raumausdehnung ----> Wie schnell bläht sich das Universum auf? | Telepolis


----------



## Someguy123 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Bin ich der erste? Ich finde Kepler-20e erinnert stark an Coruscant


----------



## Gowron (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

@ Sirius3000 

Nach dem *quantenslipstream *jeden Satz von mir auseinandergefrickelt hatte , wollte ich auch nicht mehr posten ... das scheint hier Mode geworden zu sein . @ *quantenslipstream* Das nächste mal sagst Du am besten gleich "Ich weis alles vieeel besser als Du" - Kinderkram und kontraproduktiv! 

So nun zum Thema --- Deine Aussage :" Je weiter wir von hier weggehen desto schneller entfernen sich Objekte im Raum von uns. Wenn wir an einen Punkt kommen an dem sich die Objekte schneller von uns entfernen als c können wir die niemals sehen !" Seh ich absolut genauso ...
... und wurde schon häufig so berichtet und kann so falsch nicht sein . Ich glaube sogar das das Hawkins gesagt hatte - nicht darauf festnageln bitte .


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



Gowron schrieb:


> Nach dem *quantenslipstream *jeden Satz von mir auseinandergefrickelt hatte , wollte ich auch nicht mehr posten ... das scheint hier Mode geworden zu sein . @ *quantenslipstream* Das nächste mal sagst Du am besten gleich "Ich weis alles vieeel besser als Du" - Kinderkram und kontraproduktiv!


 
Ich weiß doch nicht alles besser aber deine Logik ist einfach nicht vorhanden, das ist das Problem.
Keine Galaxie entfernt sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder schneller von uns, wurde noch nie beobachtet.
Wieso also sollte sich dann der Raum schneller ausdehnen?


----------



## chiquita (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso also sollte sich dann der Raum schneller ausdehnen?


 
Weil es so sein kann!, da der Raum sich mit keiner konstanten Geschwindigkeiten sondern sich mit einer beschleunigten ausdehnt, also der Raum dehnt sich immer schneller aus, es gibt irgendwo eine Kraft welche uns noch nicht bekannt ist aber diese erklären muss wieso sich das Universum nach so langer Zeit nicht langsamer sondern schneller ausbreitet, als zu beginn des Urknalls, deshalb ist die Idee dass die Raumausdehnung schneller als Licht ist gar nicht so verkehrt !


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Hmm.. eine Explosion, bei der sich die Ausdehnung beschleunigt anstatt langsamer zu werden?
Wirkt etwa die Gravitation auf lange Strecken doch abstoßend?


----------



## chiquita (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Das ist nunmal das Paradoxon welches dem heutigen Wissensstand entspricht !, und momentan unerklärbar ist, dafür wurde sogar ein Nobelpreis verliehen wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber Vollkommen unlogisch ist es nicht da und noch nicht alle Kräfte bekannte sind !


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Tja, welche Kräfte sind denn deiner Meinung nach nicht bekannt, welche braucht es denn noch um das Universum zu erklären?


----------



## chiquita (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

zum einen wird im Standardmodell der Quantenmechanik die Gravitation nicht berücksichtigt, das Medium der Gravitations Ausbreitung ist zB. noch gar nicht bekannt und als letztes muss es noch eine logische Erklärung für die schneller werdende Ausbreitung geben welche man evt. auf Dunkele Energie oder Materie zurückführen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*

Laut der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie braucht die Gravitation kein Medium, da sie ja Teil der Raumtzeit ist.
Laut der Quantentheorie bedarf es zu jeder Wechselwirkung ein Austauschteilchen, eben das Graviton.
Allerdings ist kein Austauschteilchen schneller als das Photon (welches ja das Austauschteilchen der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung ist).
Auch das Gluon ist nicht schneller als das Licht, ebenso wenig das W/Z Boson.
Wieso also sollte das Graviton schneller sein als das Licht?


----------



## chiquita (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdgroße Exoplaneten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso also sollte das Graviton schneller sein als das Licht?


 
Wieso nicht ?  solange man es noch nicht entdeckt hat oder untersuchen konnte kann man darüber nichts sagen
Edit: in welcher Hinsicht ist das Gluon relevant ?, schließlich kann es nicht wie das Photon einzeln existieren, des Weiteren ist die Kraftwirkung im Bezug auf die Distanz eines E-Feldes ähnlich wie die der Gravitation Unendlich weit auch wenn sie  mit der Distanz abnimmt, also bisher sehe ich kein physikalisches Argument was gegen ein Graviton spricht welches schneller sein könnte


----------

